# Big Bellied Furs Discord Server!



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

This Discord is for all 18+ furry fans of big bellies! Anything involving big bellies that you're into is probably here. So why don't you stop on by and take a look? Hope to see many of yall there! :3 DM me for an invite!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Do you have to be fat or do you just have to like big bellies?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do you have to be fat or do you just have to like big bellies?


Just be into big bellies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Just be into big bellies.


Oh...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh...


Well you can have a big belly too. No one is left out hehe


----------

